# Oil Filter Housing Leak



## John222 (Oct 11, 2008)

It seems I have an oil leak somewhere at my oil filter housing. It's either where it attaches to the block or where the top and bottom half of the housing are screwed together. Anyone one have an exploded view of this assembly.
Also I see there is one coolant hose attached to the oil filter housing, can i assume there is also a coolant connection to the block?


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Try searching oil cooler. I just don't have a pic, but it is here somewhere.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

Oil cooler mounts to block with an o ring type gasket....change that and I'd bet your leak goes away! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_Oil cooler mounts to block with an o ring type gasket....change that and I'd bet your leak goes away! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you would be correct, except for the fact that there is a procedure involved for removing the cooler from the block. All I can remember is something about pinching off the hoses.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Oil Filter Housing Leak (John222)*

There isn't any room to get two pairs of locking pliers (vicegrips) up there to pinch off the (2) coolant lines that are attached to the oil cooler. Face it, you're going to lose the engine coolant.
You are going to need a large (25mm?) deep socket to remove the thin nut from the threaded center tube (that holds the oil filter in place) after removing the oil filter (torque nut to 18ftlbs when reassembling).
The VW Dealer here in SoCal charged me $8, plus sales tax for this o-ring (looks like the throwway ring that's stuck on the bottom of every oil filter (except new ones are round in shape). You can buy it online for $2.75, so get a spare when order other parts before you need it, or other parts you need at the same time to spread out the cost of the shipping (or eliminate it). I buy most of my VW and Porsche Parts from: europartsdirect.com, and they offer free shipping on orders over $49.


----------



## horan8v (Sep 5, 2009)

It it at the top of the oil filter housing? Just had the same problem with mine. Oil Pressure Sender was leaking oil directly about the filter.


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Oil Filter Housing Leak (germancarnut51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germancarnut51* »_There isn't any room to get two pairs of locking pliers (vicegrips) up there to pinch off the (2) coolant lines that are attached to the oil cooler. Face it, you're going to lose the engine coolant.


Unless you own auto hose clamps. Look just like mini "C-clamps" except the top and bottom are straight and carry a little roller to squeeze lines closed without causing damage top the hoses, like you might get with big, Vise grips.
My local cheap tools shop sells them for under $12 a pair. Half that on sale, or you can order the "Real Deal" from BAUM Tools for a lot more (but not unreasonably more considering Baum sell professional use every day tools) Definitely worth the effort if you can source them. Cheaper than replacing the coolant and a lot less hassle.


_Modified by Robert Roberts at 11:43 AM 10-26-2009_


----------



## John222 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Oil Filter Housing Leak (Robert Roberts)*

I found an internal pipe wrench, so I'm going to try to do the job without removing the coolant lines. Also, At this point I'm still not sure the leak is coming from the O-ring. It may be coming from the housing to engine block gasket.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Oil Filter Housing Leak (John222)*

A pipewrench is too big to fit up there, and even if you get it up there, you aren't going to be able to grip and loosen the thin nut that holds the oil cooler housing onto the oil filter flange without doing some damage to the stamped aluminum oil cooler housing.
I tried to slide the oil cooler off without disconnecting the cooling lines myself. It was maddening, because it seemed like I was just a hair short of being able to do it. I must have screwed around with it for 15-20 minutes before I gave up.
Then, I disconnected the coolant lines, and got the oil cooler housing off in less than two minutes.
There is no way to get a wrench (or a ratchet) all the way up there up there either, so make sure you have a assortment of large deep sockets (around a 25mm), a/some extensions, and a u-joint for your breaker bar or ratchet. DO NOT TRY THE PIPE WRENCH, YOU WILL END UP DAMAGING SOMETHING, RESULTING IN A BIGGER LEAK THAN YOU HAVE NOW.


_Modified by germancarnut51 at 8:34 PM 10-26-2009_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Oil Filter Housing Leak (John222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John222* »_I found an internal pipe wrench, so I'm going to try to do the job without removing the coolant lines. Also, At this point I'm still not sure the leak is coming from the O-ring. It may be coming from the housing to engine block gasket. 

Or even higher on the motor...my valve cover gasket let go on the Golf III and fooled me into thinkin I had leak around filter housing till I looked closer all around and found where oil was runnin down block to the flange where oil pan mounts and drippin off near the oil filter...changed VC gasket and PCV grommet and no oil hittin the ground anymore!


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Oil Filter Housing Leak (spitpilot)*

The 96 Jetta Trek that's sitting here that a friend bought at the end of last month had "pools" of motor oil sitting ontop of the auto tranny in the little segmented sections formed by the cast ribs of the main housing.
Found Pep Boys receipts from 2007 from when the PO took the car in to have the oil and coolant leaks fixed. Ha-Ha.
Charged him $28 for UV Dye Kit, and to pour it into the engine. Stated that the leak was the oil pan gasket. Charged him $153 for labor, and $37 for the oil pan gasket. Then, stated that the problem was actually the oil pressure sender. Charged him $10 for a oil pressure sender, and $60 to install it. Then, stated that they found the coolant flange was leaking. Charged him $80 to replace the coolant flange, and $15 for the coolant flange. Stated that while the car was in the air, performed a "Free Safety Check" and found the front and rear brakes in need of flushing, front brake pads, rear brake shoes, rotors and drums. PO had the front brake pads replaced for $40 in parts, and $80 in labor. Pep Boys also found that the heater core was leaking in in need of replacement.
PO took the car home and parked it a little later when he started hearing a load clanking from the front of the car (he thought it was the auto tranny), and it sat till we came across it advertised for sale on CraigsList.
And, the oil was still leaking like crazy...
I took a quick look at the leaking problem when the car got here, and in less than 2 minutes figured out the original problem was the valve cover gasket, and the PO wasted money (based on Pep Boys advice) replacing the oil pan gasket, UV dye kit, oil pressure sender, and the related labor charges.
To make a long story short, yeah, you could have a huge oil leak from the valve cover. It really pays to look for yourself, and replacing gaskets is simple, easy, and quick. Replacement valve cover gasket, and UIM (upper intake manifold) gasket will cost you less than $20 from an Online Seller, AND you could save hundreds of dollars in unnecessary parts replacement and labor charges if you take a few minutes and fix your car yourself.
A leak from the oil cooler housing o-ring is easy to spot, there will be an oil crust along joint between the oil cooler housing and the oil filter flange. The o-ring is $8 at the VW Dealer or $2.75 online. Even if you decide that the leak is the valve cover gasket, when you decide to order the replacement, it will pay you to go ahead and order the o-ring that fits between the oil filter housing and the oil filter flange, and the oil filter flange and the engine block. 
And, I would go ahead and order the coolant flange, seal to the block, and a couple of the sensor o-ring seals. They will cost you less than $15, but could save you 3X that amount when the flange cracks, and the downtime that it would take you to order them, and wait for them to be delivered. 


_Modified by germancarnut51 at 10:12 AM 10-27-2009_


----------

